# Plants Turning Yellow



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

I have had my vivarium set up for about 2 months and haven't added any frogs yet. The temperature stays about 72*F and the humidity stays about 80%. The plants have grown in nicely but in the past few week some of their leave have started to turn yellow and my rabbits foot fern even died. The plants that have turned yellow include green wondering jew, purple wondering jew, a watermelon peperomia and multiple ferns. I don't know what to do and would appreciate any help or advice thanks so much.


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

usually soggy roots cause that

is your drainage layer big enough? Water may be touching your soil, or otherwise wicking up into it?

just my two cents


----------



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Xylem for the advice. My drainage later is about 1/2 inch below the substrate. I will lower the water table and try that.


----------



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

Its been over a week and I lowered the water table. But the plants are still yellow and now some of the moss is turning yellow and brown. Any more advice is appreciated


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

How much are you misting? It looks pretty wet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfeingtons (Nov 2, 2012)

Sometimes I have a broom or 2 that will yellow and drop a few leaves or my last tank a button fern died off some but they always bounce back pretty fast. Takes them a little to adjust to the new wet environment but if they are all turning yellow I would think something else is going on. What type of light are you using? I would guess substrate is just too wet as well. Cut down on the misting and see if it helps.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Possible causes include poor drainage, damaged roots, compacted roots, high soil pH, and nutrient deficiencies in the plant. Are you waiting in some particular frogs? They would help with fertilizer.


----------



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for the responses and recommendations. I have a DIY fogger that goes on a 5 times a day for a couple minutes, I don't really want to cut that down because it keeps my humidity at a consistent 80-85% throughout the day and night but I will cut it down to 4 times a day to see if it will help. I am using a 3 bulb exo terra CFL hood. I don't know if I should cut down on the lighting but I think it could be a possibility. A few weeks ago all of my creeping Charlies started to turn white and looked like they got burned, then they all died. There is one that is still barely alive and I would take a picture of it. Also all of the broms are doing excellent one has even had 2 pups in the few months I've had it. I did lower the drainage layer and now the water is about 1 in below the ABG mix. Also I am planing on getting 4 dendrobate leucomelas in 3 weeks. So I don't know if I could use fertilizer or not. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

maybe you wait a little longer with the frogs till you got your plant growth in check? it may not be as easy to try different things once the frogs are in

i would see how it develops with the water level a bit lower, but im not sure on cutting the light, for me this looks more like wet roots since all the plants that show the symptoms are in the soil.


----------



## Thatmarinebiodue (Nov 30, 2016)

Just my two cents but this does sounds like a symptom of excess humidity. Trust me I know how easy it is to accidently overwater your viv.


----------



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

Ok I will turn down my fogger and change it to turn on only 3 times a day and see if it makes a difference. Thanks


----------

